# Accucraft transfer caboose scale?



## Emerald (Oct 7, 2011)

I have recently aquired an Accucraft brass two axle transfer caboose.
It is listed as 1:20.3 scale but I was expecting something larger. After giving it a measure it seems too small.
A Bachmann bobber is larger in comparison.
The doors are about 80mm high scaling in 1:20.3 to 1624 or 5'4". A real head banger!
A man 5' 8" inside would be scraping his head on the ceiling.
It is a little wider than a Bachmann bobber being the same as an LGB mogul roof at 110mm wide.
Seems a bit squat for 1:20.3 and makes a Bachmann logging caboose more in scale for 'F'.
Does anyone know what is going on here?


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Is this the one?

Accucraft waycar

I assume this model is based on a real car..
Hartford also built one, looks identical to the Accucraft version! (in terms of overall dimensions)

Hartford waycar

I would guess that the model is in fact built to scale..
but the prototype was very short! 
(im trying to google for dimemsions..I will post if I find anything..)
Scot


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Drawings!

Waycar drawings

The dimensions on the top drawing are hard to make out..resolution of the scan is too low..
but it looks like overall height (rail to roof) of 7' 4"
wheelbase of 9'

taking the bottom drawing, the one that says "Brommer '68", and using the scale of feet below the drawing,
I brought it into photoshop, and measured a door height of 70"..
5 foot 10 inches.

Thats still taller than Emerald's measurement though..
but still, I would guess the model is accurate, the prototype was simply short!

Emerald, are you getting a wheelbase of 9 feet on the model?
and a track to roof height of 88" ?

Scot


----------



## Emerald (Oct 7, 2011)

Yes, that is the one, the Accucraft way car. 
Accucraft are selling them slightly reduced on eBay at the moment. $139.50 The brown one. 
Drawings! Good, thank you. 
Wheelbase 123mm (my eyes blurr about 1mm) that is about 8' 2". 
130mm to roof top, 122mm to roof edge. 104" (8'10") and 97" (8'1") respectfully. 
That's if I did my math properly give or take a wee bit. 
Box width 108mm. 
The roof height doesn't fit but going by the door, wheelbase and width it is as though they have made the model in 1:22.5 
All a bit strange, it just looks tiny, you would have to stoop around and bang your head on the door. Why?


----------



## Emerald (Oct 7, 2011)

The roof on the plan is 117 inches high when scaled down to 1:22.5 it ends up being 132mm high which is the same as the model. 
Thie Accucraft way car does seem to be an accurate scaled version of the DSP&P way car in 1:22.5 not 1:20.3 as specified. 
I'm shure there is a reason for the origins of the tooling for this rather than a simple mistake on the calculator at design stage. 
Placed behind the DSP&P mason bogie it is only as high as the top rail on the locos bunker. 
It is not as advertised, it is an accurate 1:22.5 model.


----------



## Andre Anderson (Jan 3, 2008)

The Caboose that Accucraft sells is a fairly accurate model of the Denver South Park and Pacific way cars and yes the white / cream color is correct. The doors are real close to being the same size as the doors on my Mason Bogie which it goes with very nicely. Remember people in the 1870's were not as tall as they are today. If is also the same height as the box cars of the day and most of the DS&P box cars only had a 6' to 6'6" interior height with 5' to 5'6" doors. I know it is strange that they did not make the cars taller but that is the way it was, 8' interior heights did not show up on standard gauge cars till the 1890's or so.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Andrew

Maybe you'll find the following of interest.

Peter Bunce - DSP&P Way Car Scratch-build (PDF 2MB)[/b]

DSP&P Way Car Drawings (Zip 5MB)[/b]


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

My grandfather was 5'1. And he was taller than his father. People in the in late 19th century, by and large, weren't much taller than 5'. 

In addition, you're assuming they built the car to be comfortable. Ever seen the cockpit of an F-16? 

Robert


----------



## Emerald (Oct 7, 2011)

I can appreciate that people were shorter back in the days of old but thanks to Scot I have now compared the original plans to the model and the Accucraft model seems to scale out to 1:22.5 not 1:20.3 as described. 
Wheelbase 9' - Model 123mm 
Height 117" - Model 130mm 
Chassy width 89" - Model Lined 107mm ?? 
Door height 6' - Model 81mm 

Andrew


----------



## Pterosaur (May 6, 2008)

I too bought one of these and was very dissapointed. As you noted it appears to scale out too small. It's lack of couplers (link and pin) make it a poor addition to my LGB/USA stock. It's not well detailed so a poor choice for a "shelf queen". It looks positively pitifull behind a string of AMS disconnects. I think it will go into storage for a while until I figure out what to do with it...perhaps it will look ok with a small mining loco.


----------



## Andre Anderson (Jan 3, 2008)

I also purchased one of the white way cars and was very happy with it till this discussion came up and was hoping that the size question was wrong, well just to make my self happy I measured mine and compared it to the drawings in Ferrell's book "The South Park Line" and I also have to agree that this way car is 1/24th not 1/20.3rd. This is a big disappointment since I bought the way car to go with my Mason Bogie and now realize that I may have to build a new one for myself in the proper scale. As to the detail level, my only complaint was the fact that there was no interior and with those big windows it was apparent that there was no interior. I was trying to find out if any one knew what the floor plan was in one of these way cars, now that may not be all that important now. My other disappointment was that there were no marker lanterns till I learned that in the beginning all they did was hang a red lantern off of the real hand rail, no fancy marker lights or such for rear end protection. The link and pin couplers did not bother me as that is what I am using anyway.

Now I do have to admit that it does look good behind my Mason Bogie and will probably look OK behind several cars that I am building for the Mason to pull. But since I am building several freight cars I might as well build a Way Car in the proper scale now any way.


----------



## Gaetan from Montreal (Jan 13, 2008)

Hello guys

I also wanted to buy the Accucraft waycar to put behind my Acc Mason bogie. Could it be possible to post or send me a side photo of the Accucraft Mason and Waycar behind it to see the fit...
I never had the chance to compare the two models together , like the pictures of the real ones in the books.

Thanks, Gaétan


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes the Waycar is wrong for the scale. 1:22.5 Not sure where they copied the drawings from. 

I do have one and it looks fine behind the Mason. Though its not tall enough and can use a larger wheelset to raise up a bit.


----------

